# Padron Ambassador (M) Cigar Review - Consistently Great



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Perfect draw, decent look and savory maduro goodness, all at a very affordable pricepoint. What's not to like?

Read the full review here: Padron Ambassador (M) Cigar Review - Consistently Great


----------

